# Catering Question



## bikes blues bbq (Oct 17, 2011)

Some friends have asked me to cook for an event at their home for around 60 people.  They have requested pulled pork, beef (bottom round), Polish sausages and two sides.  (Baked beans and potato salad).  

I have found plenty of information on servings per pound for one meat and yield for various meats. Other questions arise.  

1.  When serving three meats (and not knowing how many people would eat one, two or all three),  how should I adjust my amounts of meat?

2.  I have not seen any information as to how many servings per pound are recommended for sausages.  It seems 3- 4 "bun length" brats come out to about a pound. 

3.  As for the sides,  how many servings per pound should I figure?  I know that serving size on packaging for various foods usually (at least in my case) are pretty small.  My personal servings are much larger. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any advice would be appreciated.  

P.S.  While I'm begging for information, does anyone have a sample contract that they would be willing to share?

Brad


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 17, 2011)

Brad, I do Family do's all the time. I have found that(since I love my BBQ) some leftovers are appriciated.I freeze them and enjoy them on the days I don't want to fuss,just heat and eat. Now,having said that, I use my rule of thumb for the amt. each person will eat of each product...

Brisket and Pulled Pork I would use 8oz. of each for each person,that means you may cook 20 to 30lbs. of each. You will most likely have some of this left over-however it never hurts to play the safe bet and make more than you need(vacume and freeze leftovers if there are any).

As for Ribs,at a multiple meat feast, I cut the ribs into singles and I use Spares as they afford more meat and are cheaper.You are going to have 60 persons and appox. half will be women.Knowing all women do not eat Ribs, I would then prepare 4 slabs,when they are gone ;they are gone.

The sides are usually served at 6oz. ea. which is 15lb. or so each(using a 6oz. icecream scoop is fabulous for that). Beans come in large can of 7lb.ea.,so 2 would do. The potato salad comes in cartons of the same weight , so 2 again.(I'm speaking of purchasing at a GFS or RD type store). If you are making the salad at home,I would suggest 12lb. of Potatoes and after your recipe is made will give you about 15lb.

The Beans and  PP can be served in Crock Pots to keep warm, the Brisket and Ribs (IMHO),will hold very well in a warmed cooler until you need to put more in your  serving vessel. IMHO , an investment in some Hotel pans is worth thier weight in gold.You will always have them and you don't have to put whole lot of meat in each,( thus holding in the cooler)so it won't get dry.(did you understand that;I_ think_ I did). 

Hope this helps and............


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry , I was thinking of doing Ribs and just blurted all that out; it's sausages- again IMHO, I suggest 2 for each person and about 6" each in length. That would be your 4/lb.,so 25-30Lb.

again.....


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Oct 18, 2011)

Good info.   Thanks


----------

